# Howdy Y'all!!



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! I stumbled across this forum and thought it looked like a nice place! I am a mom to a 24 year old Fox Trotter mare, Tweed, seven dogs, and two fish! I've been riding for more years than I can remember but sadly have had to retire my mare. So she is currently living a cushy life and ruling her kingdom. 
Anyway, hope to meet you and see you around the forum!

Cheers
GeorgieGirl


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

